# Mona Lisa's Funeral



## Plouis (Aug 21, 2011)

I am new to the forum, hello everybody.

A first post from Abu Dhabi: 








Artist : Yan Pei-Ming - _Mona Lisa's Funeral_, 2008


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 21, 2011)

This is...pretty awe-inspiring.


----------



## invisible (Aug 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. So simple yet so perfect.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a really great shot! Very clean.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Aug 23, 2011)

It is wonderful.  Crop the bottom so the man's butt more or less is center of pic.  The man above the reflection is the gravity of this shot.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful shot.  I love it.


----------

